# HID retrofit in mid 90s trackspots ( xy scanners)



## generationsoundz (Oct 13, 2013)

I recently got my hands on 5 trackspots by high end systems. These are spotlights that shine on a mirror that can be controlled horizontally and vertically. Most of the transformers used for the lights are dead and i want to give these lights new life.

http://www.highend.com/images/products/trackspot.jpg









Currently, the main lamp is a philips qt 8500:


250 Watts 
24 V ac
9000 Lumes

My rough plan is something is this:
Use a computer power supply to provide voltage to a car hid ballast.
This seems to be my cheapest option, however i dont know if there is anything im missing.
Would they project enough light or are theyre any unforeseen issues with using a computer power supply to drive? the ballast

Line voltage (120v ac) --> Computer PSU --> 12v Dc. (32 amps) -->Hid Ballast --> Hid lightbulb (5000k)

Here a picture of the insides if anyone was wonder, i pulled the control board/light holder out of the unit.


----------



## FRITZHID (Oct 14, 2013)

What wattage hid were you planning on using?
Are there any lenses in the stock setup? It looks like the stock reflector is closer to an elliptical rather then parabolic.
I'm sure it can be done, but wether or not its cheaper, I can't say.
Keep in mind, even a 100w hid isn't going to give you the stock 9k lumins.


----------

